# HELPT.T



## aceajihil (Jul 17, 2011)

i have compaq presario cq45 and i just overclocked it with ntune after i did it,it worked for a while but when i restarted my computer it would start up but when it loads the desktop it would suddenly turn to black can somebody help?

nvidia 9200m gs
windows vista 32 bit 
2.40 gghz 
2 gb ram
256 mb dedicated vid mem


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Reset the CMOS. OEM PC's are rarely OC friendly due to their use of lower quality components and limited Bios.


----------



## aceajihil (Jul 17, 2011)

my god thanks for helping! but can i ask how i can restart d cmos? sorry. and will it work when i do it?

and is my lappy still fixable? any advise would really help.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

To add to what Tyree already stated...Notebook computers are even less OC friendly. It is extremely easy to overheat or cause voltage related damage by attempting to do so.

Two things to try to reset your CMOS.

1. Enter the setup program from the Compaq splashscreen. (press ESC when the Compaq logo is showing). Navigate to and choose "Load setup defaults". Save and exit Setup.

If that does not work...

2. Remove the Power source (charger) and battery. Locate the CMOS battery. Remove the CMOS (RTC) battery for 60+ seconds. While the RTC battery is out, press and hold the start button for 30 sec. Replace the battery, reassemble the computer, replace the power sources and try to boot.

Here is a link to your service manual. Instructions on RTC battery removal/replacement are on page 52.
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01597758.pdf


----------



## GaryHansen (Jul 27, 2011)

You cannot overclock that computer! STOP trying to!

Generally notebook PC's are not overclock potential due to very low margins for heat levels!

If you want to improve speed, consider replacing the harddrive with an SSD drive or throw in another stick of ram.


----------

